# One Micron Accuracy in a DIY Lathe



## CalgaryPT (Jan 1, 2020)

I am forever humbled...


----------



## Janger (Jan 1, 2020)

Yes we love Dan. Billionaire in his Bat Cave. He has some great videos.  That thing is made of granite isn't it?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 1, 2020)

Janger said:


> Yes we love Dan. Billionaire in his Bat Cave. He has some great videos.  That thing is made of granite isn't it?


Yup. I love his videos. And I love the comment under the video where some guy says: "Legend has it that this guys house is on a giant surface plate for foundation."


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 1, 2020)

He has just posted another video after a 4 year hiatus.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 2, 2020)

It probably takes him four years for each one of his builds.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 2, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> I am forever humbled...


Ditto        I can only wonder what it's like to have all the components of your brain firing in complete unison on a homogenous thought and doing it 12 steps ahead.


----------

